# Tropical storm Irma



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...ntic-this-week-will-it-affect-the-us/70002598


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Well all you folks on the East Coast keep your eye on the sky.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh, no! Not again.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> "Weather Wars" Theorists Claim Hurricane Harvey Was Engineered, "Steered" Toward Houston as a "Weather Terrorism" Weapon


?Weather Wars? Theorists Claim Hurricane Harvey Was Engineered, ?Steered? Toward Houston as a ?Weather Terrorism? Weapon


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> ?Weather Wars? Theorists Claim Hurricane Harvey Was Engineered, ?Steered? Toward Houston as a ?Weather Terrorism? Weapon


Gotcha a little something.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Gotcha a little something.
> 
> View attachment 53322


How rude....:tango_face_wink:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Irma "Rapidly Intensifying" into a Hurricane that is looking to hit the east coast/southeast coast.

Hurricane Irma Public Advisory

Per Zerohedge.....



> Satellite images indicate that Irma is rapidly intensifying. Very deep convection has formed in the central dense overcast, which is now displaying a small and clearing eye. Dvorak estimates were up to 77 kt at 1200 UTC, and since the cloud pattern continues to quickly become more organized, the initial wind speed is set to 85 kt.
> 
> At 1100 AM AST (1500 UTC), the center of Hurricane Irma was located near latitude 16.9 North, longitude 33.8 West. Irma is moving toward the west-northwest near 10 mph (17 km/h). This general motion is forecast through early Friday, followed by a generally westward motion on Saturday.
> 
> Maximum sustained winds have increased to near 100 mph (155 km/h) with higher gusts. Irma is forecast to become a major hurricane by tonight and is expected to be an extremely dangerous hurricane for the next several days.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounding more and more like the way Ninevah got punished as per the Old Testament. They had a solar eclipse then the hammer of judgement started thumping. They finally smartened up and and repented in sack cloth and ashes and did some fasting and God cut them some slack. Pretty sure we aint smart enough to do that. 
Last Day Bible Prophecy: Jonah?s Judgment of Nineveh vs. God?s Judgment of Nineveh


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The east coast has time to prepare, and they'd better start doing it.

If BPEarthwatch is correct in saying Irma can be a Cat 5 before making landfall (assuming it does), the damage is going to be considerable as it skirts the coast, as it appears it might. 
Imagine the cost of these storms.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> The east coast has time to prepare, and they'd better start doing it.
> 
> If BPEarthwatch is correct in saying Irma can be a Cat 5 before making landfall (assuming it does), the damage is going to be considerable as it skirts the coast, as it appears it might.
> Imagine the cost of these storms.


Here's the thing... people keep building in areas that get hit by hurricanes regularly. Poeple build houses in California in areas with very little rainfall, but when the rain hits mudslides are common. People build in the desert that has zero local water. People build houses in pine forests that regenerate themselves by forest fires every few years. People build below sea level. People build on flood plains. People build near massive earthquake faults.

My plan to solve all of this. Build in places that are ON A HILL not covered in bush or sitting on top of an earthquake fault. That will solve 95 percent of your weather-related problems.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Here's the thing... people keep building in areas that get hit by hurricanes regularly. Poeple build houses in California in areas with very little rainfall, but when the rain hits mudslides are common. People build in the desert that has zero local water. People build houses in pine forests that regenerate themselves by forest fires every few years. People build below sea level. People build on flood plains. People build near massive earthquake faults.
> 
> My plan to solve all of this. Build in places that are ON A HILL not covered in bush or sitting on top of an earthquake fault. That will solve 95 percent of your weather-related problems.


You sure are limiting living areas. You're making it difficult for ports to have people, there. Every city and community within shaking distance of the Madrid fault would need to be cleared out. Heck, Alabama would be cleared out due to the threat of tornadoes.

Running out of places to go.

Remember the 1977 blizzard? Buffalo has to be emptied out, too! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> You sure are limiting living areas. You're making it difficult for ports to have people, there. Every city and community within shaking distance of the Madrid fault would need to be cleared out. Heck, Alabama would be cleared out due to the threat of tornadoes.
> 
> Running out of places to go.
> 
> Remember the 1977 blizzard? Buffalo has to be emptied out, too! :tango_face_grin:


95 percent of the people who live near the ocean do so because they want to, not because their only employment opportunities require the seaside location.

Honestly, St. Louis & Memphis are going to die one of these days due to the Madrid fault. It's gonna happen. I've got no answer for people who choose to live there, knowing that a 9 on the scale is coming.

Etc.


----------



## UrbanPrepper89 (Jun 19, 2017)

its actually headed right for me. Im fully prepared, praying for minimal damage.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

UrbanPrepper89 said:


> its actually headed right for me. Im fully prepared, praying for minimal damage.


Uh, you need to get the hell out of there. Assuming it's still possible.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

UrbanPrepper89 said:


> its actually headed right for me. Im fully prepared, praying for minimal damage.


My friend, go visit someone you know inland. My best and good luck.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

UrbanPrepper89 said:


> its actually headed right for me. Im fully prepared, praying for minimal damage.


Dude, for real you need to boogie. I'm in Sarasota and I'm expecting the worst week of my life. I can't leave, even if I wanted too.
Miami is going to be apocalyptic my friend, even if it's a "light" hit, your going to have some very grumpy campers.


----------

